# The Journey so far



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Well i am having a tough time over my divorce and it's this that is holding matters up. My house in Vale Boa is safe but what i need is an end to this messy divorce.

I have been invited to a summer solstice (nearest Saturday) party also birthday and my divorce to celebrate on June 19th and it's a bbq.

I look forward to meeting all those i have made friends with and put away a few bottles of Superbok.

I have just sacked the estate agent who was not doing anything to help in selling my house.

The property is listed at 15 Gwladys Street please all wish me luck . I want to go home to Vale Boa.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Hi Peter! You must be very happy if you celebrate birthday and divorce! these events are rather sad from my point of view. Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reeply*



margesimpson said:


> Hi Peter! You must be very happy if you celebrate birthday and divorce! these events are rather sad from my point of view. Maybe I am wrong?


Hi *****simpson

Strange to reply to some one with my very soon to be ex's name. May be i should revise my happiness, One official birthday, one divorce and one to celebrate the first day of the rest of my life. So the day i move over to CP is number three. How lucky am i to have three things to celebrate each year.

I will celebrate my divorce a few days late this year as i work with my son and he may get upset if i celebrate my divorce from his mum.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

OH xxxxxx. you litle... :frusty:

Homer Simpson


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Hi Peter! Sorry if my nickname caused troubles to you - I just love The Simpsons very much, and my son's friends say I look like Bart's mum. Actually my name is Nadya.
I was involved into this thread because I am separated at this moment, and I am thinking about my future divorce as well - what kind of event it will be to me? Sometimes my past life was happy, but I felt like the Gulag's prisoner more often. Well, maybe I also will celebrate my divorce. But my 25yo son will be upset anyway. Of course he is grown-up, but.... you understand. 
Thank God my son doesn't blame anyone of us, he is very understanding boy. This is very important to me.
It's funny - my nickname reminds your ex's name, and your avatar (if this is your photo) reminds me my ex haha, he wears beard as well. 
Best wishes and good luck to you in your new life!
Nadya


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Why, Homer????


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

margesimpson said:


> Why, Homer????


Just a “joke”. We also have to watch the Simpsons when our grand kids came over. “You little…”is the typical Homer statement when he grabs Bart’s neck, every time he isn’t happy


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

hi John! Haha, i see, I remember that. By the way, i have never heard any swearwords watching The Simpsons! did you notice that? I know, some people doesn't like this show, but i ( i am 49!) adore it, I don't miss any episodes for the 15 years or more.
may I ask you one question? How can I attach my avatar here? I have my favourite picture of Marge, but I can not attach it.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi marge 
sorry, can´t help you with that. Best person to answer that question is Derek/ omostra06. He is the only Portuguese moderator on the forum. Some of my friends have asked how to get their photo and URL signature on? I have no idea


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

Thank you, i see the most of people here don't have any photos, and it doesn't disturb to talk! Perhaps we just have to be Premier member.
thank you again


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

margesimpson said:


> hi John! Haha, i see, I remember that. By the way, i have never heard any swearwords watching The Simpsons! did you notice that? I know, some people doesn't like this show, but i ( i am 49!) adore it, I don't miss any episodes for the 15 years or more.
> may I ask you one question? How can I attach my avatar here? I have my favourite picture of Marge, but I can not attach it.


Hi Marge
I`m not an expert but if you click on USER CP........EDIT AVATAR.........CUSTOM AVATAR......choose option 2 .......UPLOAD FROM COMPUTER........BROWSE.......then find the image you want to use as the avatar.....UPLOAD.........be careful you do not use an image too large.
Have a go and if you get stuck let me know.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi Marge
> I`m not an expert but if you click on USER CP........EDIT AVATAR.........CUSTOM AVATAR......choose option 2 .......UPLOAD FROM COMPUTER........BROWSE.......then find the image you want to use as the avatar.....UPLOAD.........be careful you do not use an image too large.
> Have a go and if you get stuck let me know.


Hi Nadya

If you are really lucky you might get a picture just like mine. Just one further tip " Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 100 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller). "

Good luck

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman


----------

